# What kind of pleco is this?



## Senayski (Apr 28, 2013)

Just got him a few days ago and put him in my 55 gallon. The LFS said it was a md pleco? I'm just trying to figure out if he will get large at some point and will need Rehomed.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Need a better pic but I would guess a common pleco if it was labeled as a md pleco. meaning medium. They can get up to 24 inches.


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

Agreed. From what I can see it looks to have the color/pattern of a common pleco...he will get nice and big


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

I got one just like him.mine is about 8 inches long and almost a year old. I agree its looks like a common pleco and thay grow fast.i seen one at my lfs someone traded in because it out grew their tank.it was around 2 foot long.i feed mine algae tabs a couple times a week.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Agree with the above, he will be a big boy ( or girl) so be prepared to look for a home when he starts to expand.


----------



## Senayski (Apr 28, 2013)

Damn I like him or her lol. Keeps me entertained


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

If you like it, look into BN plecos or some other of the smaller types. They are just as personable. Or, invest in a larger tank


----------



## Senayski (Apr 28, 2013)

I will be purchasing a 120 gallon at some point. All the BNs didn't look healthy at my LFS


----------



## Senayski (Apr 28, 2013)

Well most of em


----------



## DIHSRN (Nov 21, 2012)

Just a common plecostomus, I have one in a 37gal. He's about 5 inches, but he hasn't grown a whole lot in the last year and a half. A month ago I saw a couple at the National Aquarium in Baltimore that were pushin' 2ft plus. In retrospect I should have gotten a bristlenose.:animated_fish_swimm


----------



## Senayski (Apr 28, 2013)

DIHSRN said:


> Just a common plecostomus, I have one in a 37gal. He's about 5 inches, but he hasn't grown a whole lot in the last year and a half. A month ago I saw a couple at the National Aquarium in Baltimore that were pushin' 2ft plus. In retrospect I should have gotten a bristlenose.:animated_fish_swimm


Same here, I barely see mine. He's a butthead and just hides in the bell all day. I turn the lights off and go to work and when I come home he's in the corner then darts away. Poop everywhere from that messy guy as well


----------

